# التعلق من جانب الشاب و الفتاة



## marmora jesus (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*التعلق من جانب الشاب :

نلاحظ أحيانا أنه قد يسعى شاب لطلب يد فتاة لأعجابه بها ويبذل جهودا ويعمل اتصالات ويقوم بزيارات ويلجأ الى وسطاء ولكن الفتاة لا يكون لها ميل نحوه لسبب أو لأخر كأن يكون ذلك الشاب غير مقبول لديها أصلا شكلا وموضوعا أو قد يكون هناك من هو أفضل منه أمامها أو قد تكون غير مهيأه للزواج حينذاك

التعلق من جهة الفتاة :

من جهه اخرى قد تتعلق فتاة بشاب تنظر إليه من بعيد وتتمناه لنفسها وقد تحاول جذب انتباهه في مناسبه او أكثر ولكن دون جدوى ولا تدرى هذه الفتاة أنها لربما تكون بعيده جدا عن تفكير ذلك الشاب
ولو واجهته صراحة برغبتها فيه لربما رفضها رفضا كاملا
وقد يكون مرتبطا قلبيا بفتاة اخرى لم يعلن عنها بعد 
وقد يضطر هذا الشاب احيانا ان يبدي نحو الفتاة المتعلقه به معامله طيبه انسانيه بدافع روح المحبه غير المغرضه أحتراما لشخصيتها الإنسانيه أو تقديرا لظروفها فيزداد الموقف تعقيدا عندما يزيد تعلقها به نتيجة التفسير الخاطئ من جانبها للسلوك الانساني لذلك الشاب نحوها
وللأسف .... قد يتقدم لهذه الفتاة شاب او أكثر لخطبتها وقد يكونون شبانا ممتازين وترفضهم لا لسبب إلا لحبها الوهمي وتعلقها الخيالي بشخصيه لا ترغبها ولا تفكر فيها

لذلك أذا وقع شاب أو فتاة في غلطة التعلق من جانب واحد فعليهما أن ينتبها الى انهما واهمان وان كلا منهما نسي ان الاختيار لا يكون صحيحا سليما الا اذا كان برضا وتوافق الطرفين رضاء تاما وتوافقا كاملا صريحا*

*منقول*


----------



## maged18 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرسي على الموضوع الجميل ده وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## بنت الرعي (27 أكتوبر 2009)

كلام جميل وصحيح وانا معاكى فى الرى


----------



## ارووجة (27 أكتوبر 2009)

كلام تمام لازم يكون الطرفين موافقين
ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (28 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا
للموضوع الرائع
جدا جدا

الرب معاكم​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رااااااااااائع وهام
ميرررررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (29 أكتوبر 2009)

طيب يا مرمورة

اعملوه زي الهند

هناك البنت اللي تطلب الشاب

وتفتح البيت
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*مرسي على الموضوع الرائع 
سلام المسيح ​*


----------



## marmora jesus (7 نوفمبر 2009)

maged18 قال:


> ميرسي على الموضوع الجميل ده وربنا يبارك حياتك


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا ماجد

ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (17 نوفمبر 2009)

بنت الرعي قال:


> كلام جميل وصحيح وانا معاكى فى الرى


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر

ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marcelino (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*وقد يضطر هذا الشاب احيانا ان يبدي نحو الفتاة المتعلقه به معامله طيبه انسانيه بدافع روح المحبه غير المغرضه أحتراما لشخصيتها الإنسانيه أو تقديرا لظروفها فيزداد الموقف تعقيدا عندما يزيد تعلقها به نتيجة التفسير الخاطئ من جانبها للسلوك الانساني لذلك الشاب نحوها*

*اكبرررر غلطه فى الموضوووووووووووووووووووووووع ياريت نحترس منهاااااااااااااا*​


----------



## white rose (17 نوفمبر 2009)

> لذلك أذا وقع شاب أو فتاة في غلطة التعلق من جانب واحد فعليهما أن ينتبها الى انهما واهمان وان كلا منهما نسي ان الاختيار لا يكون صحيحا سليما الا اذا كان برضا وتوافق الطرفين رضاء تاما وتوافقا كاملا صريحا



*المشكلة انو ياللي بيحب بيفسر حتى التصرف الطبيعي من الطرف الآخر على انو حب

*


----------



## marmora jesus (24 نوفمبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> كلام تمام لازم يكون الطرفين موافقين
> ربنا يباركك


 

اكيد طبعا

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر

ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2009)

> *لذلك أذا وقع شاب أو فتاة في غلطة التعلق من جانب واحد فعليهما أن ينتبها الى انهما واهمان وان كلا منهما نسي ان الاختيار لا يكون صحيحا سليما الا اذا كان برضا وتوافق الطرفين رضاء تاما وتوافقا كاملا صريحا​*



*الحب  من طرف واحد هو احساس مغلوط لا معنى له لانه يفتقد لاهم اركانه  
الف شكر على الموضووع الجميل
ربنا يباركك
*


----------



## nonogirl89 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

كلامك صحيح
عشان كتير بلاحظ كدة

بس الفكرة أن ساعات قليلة بيبقى كل طرف فيهم متعلق بالتانى وخايف يعبر عن مشاعره عشان مش عايز يخسر الطرف التانى

وفى الآخر بيعيشوا تعساء لما بيلاقوا كل واحد فيهم اتجوز واحد تانى​


----------



## youhnna (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكراااااااااااااااا مرمورة على موضوعك الجميل
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## شيرينوووو (29 نوفمبر 2009)

_التعليق من وجهة نظر فتاه ممكن يكون الرفض لا لمجرد الرفض او وجودطرف اخر لكن لان هذه الشخصيه غير مقبوله من الانطباع الاول مفيش ارتياح ليه مش اكتر _
_ثانكس_


----------



## Roma123 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*كلام جميل بس المشكلة ان اغلب الناس لما بتحب بتفسر اى تصرف على انه حب متبادل وبتعيش فى الوهم ده ياريت يستخدموا عقلهم بدل ميعيشوا فى الوهم كتير ويخسروا كل شىء وياريت يستفيدوا بجد من كلامك الجميل يا marmora jesus
thanx 3la t3abk w rabna y3wdk​*


----------



## marmora jesus (14 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا
> للموضوع الرائع
> جدا جدا​
> الرب معاكم​


 

ميرسي لمرورك الغالي يا استاذي
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 ديسمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااائع وهام
> 
> ميرررررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 

ميرسي لمرورك الجميل كوكو
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## جارجيوس (23 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع مميز و خصوصا" للشباب المقبلين على الزواج

كل الشكر لك يا مرموره​


----------



## وليم تل (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا مرمورة
على الموضوع الجميل
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 ديسمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> طيب يا مرمورة
> 
> اعملوه زي الهند
> 
> ...


 



ههههههههههههههههههههه
انا فاكرة استاذ بيتر كان عامل موضوع زي كده
بس بيني وبينك كان منظر الولد وقتها تحفة
كمان باذن الله دي الخطوة اللي جاية
بعد الغاء مرحلة سي السيد
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (30 ديسمبر 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *مرسي على الموضوع الرائع ​*
> 
> *سلام المسيح *​


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*انا موافقاكى على رايك يامرموره*
​


----------



## marmora jesus (8 يناير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *وقد يضطر هذا الشاب احيانا ان يبدي نحو الفتاة المتعلقه به معامله طيبه انسانيه بدافع روح المحبه غير المغرضه أحتراما لشخصيتها الإنسانيه أو تقديرا لظروفها فيزداد الموقف تعقيدا عندما يزيد تعلقها به نتيجة التفسير الخاطئ من جانبها للسلوك الانساني لذلك الشاب نحوها*​
> 
> 
> *اكبرررر غلطه فى الموضوووووووووووووووووووووووع ياريت نحترس منهاااااااااااااا*​


 

ربنا يفتح عقولنا كلنا ويحمينا
ميرسي لمرورك مارسلينو
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## HappyButterfly (10 يناير 2010)

كلام جميل ومضبوط مرمورة 
فعلا لازم نخلى بالنا فى حكاية 
الحب دى بالذات
ميرسى لك ياقمر 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## ايهما حق (10 يناير 2010)

طبعا موضوع جميل ولكن ليس كل التعلق واحد

مثلا لو تعلقت فتاه بشاب وهو غير مهتم بها وانتى تقولى انه يعاملها كاخته نظرا انه يرعى مشاعرها ولكن تساله مباشره لانه توجد اكثر من سبب لعدم اهتمام الشاب بالبنت التى تحبه
1- ظروفه الاجتماعيه لا تخوله الى الارتباط بها وهذا بخلاف انه مرتبط باخرى
2- خارج من تجربه ومجروح منها
3- عدم


----------



## johna&jesus (10 يناير 2010)

_*كلام  جميل  جدا   يا  مرمورة  *_
_*ربنا  يعوضيك*_​


----------



## Mary Gergees (10 يناير 2010)

*موضوع جميل اوى
تسلم ايدك يا مرموره​*


----------



## marmora jesus (20 يناير 2010)

white rose قال:


> *المشكلة انو ياللي بيحب بيفسر حتى التصرف الطبيعي من الطرف الآخر على انو حب*


 

عندك حق يا وايت روز بس علي فكرة بيكون غصب عنه مش بمزاجه
ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 فبراير 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *الحب من طرف واحد هو احساس مغلوط لا معنى له لانه يفتقد لاهم اركانه *
> *الف شكر على الموضووع الجميل*
> *ربنا يباركك*


 


مشكلة الحب يا دونا ان الانسان بيقع فيه من غير يحس
يعني حاجة مش بأيد الانسان علشان يتحكم فيها
ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## mero_engel (26 فبراير 2010)

المشكله انه بيبقي في احاسيسي مغطله ومتلغبطه عند الطرفين 
ودا بيكون سببه العاطفه او الاحتياج 
الانسان اللي بيبقي فر مرحله المراهقه او اللي مش بيشبع بالرب يسوع بيبقس حاسس بعاطفه وبينجذب نحو اشخاص من الجنس الاخر
ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل والقيم
الرب يباركك​


----------



## tena.barbie (26 فبراير 2010)

كلام صحيح وفى محلة

شكرا ليكى يا مرمورة على موضوعك المتميز ربنا يباركك


----------



## marmora jesus (4 مارس 2010)

nonogirl89 قال:


> كلامك صحيح
> 
> عشان كتير بلاحظ كدة​
> بس الفكرة أن ساعات قليلة بيبقى كل طرف فيهم متعلق بالتانى وخايف يعبر عن مشاعره عشان مش عايز يخسر الطرف التانى​
> ...


 


فعلا يا نونو جيرل الموضوع ده بيحصل كتير جدا
بس علي فكرة ارادة ربنا فوق كل شئ
اللي بتنتهي قصتهم بان كل واحد يتجوز شخص تاني خالص
اكيد ربنا مش بيكون قاسم ليهم انهم يكملوا مع بعض
مش كل اللي بنعوزه بيكون هو ارادة ربنا
ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## Mason (4 مارس 2010)

_ميرسى على الموضوع_
_كتيييييير مهم_
_ربنا يبارك خدمتك_​


----------



## mark2030 (5 مارس 2010)

ميرسى كتير على الموضوع ده وانا متفق تماما ان الحب من طرف واحد دائما ينتهى بالفشل بس التعلق من طرف واحد حاجة خارج ارادة البنت او الولد بس يمكن فى مجتمعنا الولد ممكن يصارح البنت بس يا ترى البنت تعمل اية؟ واحيانا تشعر انه فعلا متعلق بها ولكنه يخشى ان ترفضة حد يقولى تعمل اية بااااااااااى


----------



## marmora jesus (17 مارس 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *شكراااااااااااااااا مرمورة على موضوعك الجميل*
> *ربنا يباركك*


 


ميرسي لمرورك يوحنا
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (17 مارس 2010)

شيرينوووو قال:


> _التعليق من وجهة نظر فتاه ممكن يكون الرفض لا لمجرد الرفض او وجودطرف اخر لكن لان هذه الشخصيه غير مقبوله من الانطباع الاول مفيش ارتياح ليه مش اكتر _
> _ثانكس_


 

بس صدقيني مش دايما الانطباع الاول بيكون صح
كتير ناس تحسي انها متدينة وخلاص حبة وهتصعد وتلاقيهم من جواهم شياطين
وتلاقي ناس مش ترتاحي ليها وتحسي انهم مش كويسين مع انهم طيبين وغلبانين جدا
ربنا يدينا الحكمة اللي نقدر نفهم بيها الناس 
ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 مايو 2010)

roma123 قال:


> *كلام جميل بس المشكلة ان اغلب الناس لما بتحب بتفسر اى تصرف على انه حب متبادل وبتعيش فى الوهم ده ياريت يستخدموا عقلهم بدل ميعيشوا فى الوهم كتير ويخسروا كل شىء وياريت يستفيدوا بجد من كلامك الجميل يا marmora jesus​*
> 
> _*thanx 3la t3abk w rabna y3wdk*_​


 

عندك حق وده سبب مشاكل كتير عند الطرفين مش طرف واحد
ربنا يخليكي يا قمر وميرسي لذوقك
انا مش بقول حاجة ده كله كلامك ورأيكم
وانا بقول رأي اللي ممكن يكون صح وممكن يكون غلط
ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر 
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## just member (27 مايو 2010)

> *
> لذلك أذا وقع شاب أو فتاة في غلطة التعلق من جانب واحد فعليهما أن ينتبها الى انهما واهمان وان كلا منهما نسي ان الاختيار لا يكون صحيحا سليما الا اذا كان برضا وتوافق الطرفين رضاء تاما وتوافقا كاملا صريحا*


*تمام يا مورا
موضوع  رائع

*​


----------



## Critic (27 مايو 2010)

*الموضوع ده فى الجون بردو*
*الله ايه الحكاية يا مرمورة هى كل مواضيعك حلوة ليه :d*


----------



## yousteka (29 مايو 2010)

موضوع جامد جدا يا مرمورة
ميرسي ليكى كتير يا قمر​


----------



## marmora jesus (8 يونيو 2010)

جارجيوس قال:


> موضوع مميز و خصوصا" للشباب المقبلين على الزواج​
> 
> 
> كل الشكر لك يا مرموره​


 

ميرسي لمرورك الجميل جارجيوس
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## Critic (8 يونيو 2010)

*مرمورة كل شهر بترد على مداخلة واحدة و ترجع للبيات الشتوى تانى ههههههههههههه*


----------



## marmora jesus (15 يونيو 2010)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا مرمورة
> 
> على الموضوع الجميل
> ودمتى بود​




ميرسي لمرور حضرتك استاذ وليم
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------

